# Cabinet or Dress Box?



## bulldawg (Jan 22, 2005)

What's the difference? Or are these just generic terms for the cigar boxes used for ISOMs.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

bulldawg said:


> What's the difference? Or are these just generic terms for the cigar boxes used for ISOMs.


Cabs = wooden boxes typically with Sliding Lids. (SLB's) The cigars can be naked or banded. They are loosely (relative term) bundled into the box and normally (always?) are not "box pressed" in any way.

Boxes = Mostly cardboard / cedar lined. Many times the cigars are slightly (or more) "box pressed" as they are put in the boxes when wet from rolling. Most cigars in boxes come banded. Some boxes are wooden. Some boxes come with cigars not "box pressed". Examples of these would be Partagas 898 and Cohiba Sublimes to name 2.

Many aficianados here feel that when cigars come in either a box or cab that the Cab presented cigars "taste better". There is some argument that cabs are better for aging.

My opininion is that 50 cabs rock cause you can get 2x as much as in the box.


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

Da Klugs said:


> My opininion is that 50 cabs rock cause you can get 2x as much as in the box.


And that is the reason why the cab is better!


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

i like dress boxes personally they look a lot nicer! :r


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

Da Klugs said:


> Many aficianados here feel that when cigars come in either a box or cab that the Cab presented cigars "taste better". There is some argument that cabs are better for aging.


Cabs taste better, because IMHO they age better them DB....just like Dave said. At least that has been my experience. Plus I rather enjoy the look of the cabs. If I could I would order all my cigars in Cabs...


----------



## The Prince (Apr 9, 2005)

Supposedly, cigars age better in a cabinet. As Dave said, aficionados exclaim this. They know more about cigars than I do. So I will take their word for it.


----------



## dvickery (Jan 1, 2000)

i like what cedar boxes do/add to my cigars...in less time than you might think.i also like round cigars.

if you are not going to do much aging and just smoke your cigars...two dress boxes are (usually)cheaper than a cab.

lets not forget the"semi boite natural"...in my opinion a superior way of packaging cigars than dress boxes.cigars packaged in a sbn are mostly round...a bonus for me.

lastly...the oddest slb(i have seen)erdm tainos...two rows like a db but a lid like a cab...beautiful to look at.

derrek


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

I think the fact that cabinets are all wood, gives them an edge over dress boxes that usually are made of cardboard. The cabinets are more durable and can help to regulate humidity.


----------



## One Lonely Smoker (Jan 21, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> Boxes = Mostly cardboard / cedar lined.
> My opininion is that 50 cabs rock cause you can get 2x as much as in the box.


Actually, these dress boxes are constructed of a thin cedar plywood that is covered with paper that is applied with glue and a paintbrush like wallpaper.
So even dress boxes are made with spanish cedar to a degree, it just looks nasty. Looks nice when it is covered in colored paper though.
As fopr 50 cabs rocking, ya damn right they rock. Buy a few and you will see. They are the way to go once the mystique of having a stack of Cuban cigar boxes in the closet wears off. Cabs are the way to go for a half-dozen reasons.


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

if you cant afford to buy in 50's, cabs are not worth as it is in my case.


----------



## One Lonely Smoker (Jan 21, 2005)

MiamiE said:


> if you cant afford to buy in 50's, cabs are not worth as it is in my case.


That's funny to me, cause it seems that in almost every case there is a slight discount in buying the cabs. There are exceptions, in fact there are lots, but to me, ONCE you have settled into your "must have" vitolas, cabs are the only way to go. I would never suggest them as experimentation boxes, but for instance, I love the BPC, and the PShort and the PLPC and the Part Lonsdale. I would never NOT buy them in 50 unless they were a gift. Every empty cab is a great place to store other cigars, they really bring out the best in a cigar stored for extended periods. I would never take cigars out of a cab and store them in a dress box, but I am constantly moving dress box cigars into old cabs. But yes, they do cost more in 50 than 25. Cabs are good for piggies like me. MUST OWN ALL CIGARS!! It's like the Cubans version of Pokemon.


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

also cabs are good if you have a big humidor to store them with. if you have a small humidor and no space for boxes i guess the dress box would be ok also. +'s and -'s can be made for both methods of storage!


----------



## The Rev (Feb 26, 2005)

Went your advice and bought SLBS. I bought two boxes of Bolivars and they do indeed look very very cool. I need to give them the smoke test.


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

MiamiE said:


> also cabs are good if you have a big humidor to store them with. if you have a small humidor and no space for boxes i guess the dress box would be ok also. +'s and -'s can be made for both methods of storage!


if you have a 150ct humi your not storing boxes anyway, so size in this case is irrelivant. If you have a edison-a-dor or a big 500ct humi cabs are the only way to go. They end up being cheaper per stick, age better (IMHO), like OLS says....find you favorite vitlola, then only buy them in Cabs. If they are available that way of coarse.


----------



## cigarflip (Jul 4, 2004)

One of the cigars that I have noticed a major difference in taste is Punch Punch. The cabs IMHO were so much better. If I had a choice, it will definitely be a cab.


----------



## RumblePen (May 17, 2005)

One Lonely Smoker said:


> Cubans version of Pokemon.


I choose you Punchachu!


----------

